# The Journey Of New Betta



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Today will be the first full day I've owned my boy. He still doesn't have a name yet. 
From last afternoon I've gotten a good idea of his personality. When I had just put him in the tank, he immediately started swimming around. Aether(SIP) would have just swam to the bottom to get used to the water. This morning I put my finger in the water to see what he would do.. and he bit me. He's so feisty. His color is incredibly beautiful. He's solid red with a pattern of blue scales going down his sides. The tips of his ventral fins are white, and in front of his gills "cheeks" are blueish grey blush marks.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

This just in: He loves to pop bubbles. Every time bubbles come from the bubble maker he zips from across the tank to pop them. He has so much personality! It's humorous watching him attack the little stray bubbles!


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

_Does he have a name yet? He's very pretty!
I think a nice name for him could be Saffron or Cayenne! _


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

cloveflower said:


> _Does he have a name yet? He's very pretty!
> I think a nice name for him could be Saffron or Cayenne! _


I was considering Fawkes (The phoenix from Harry Potter) but it's nothing official yet.


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

AetherTheBetta said:


> I was considering Fawkes (The phoenix from Harry Potter) but it's nothing official yet.


Cute! I love Harry Potter!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

[/ATTACH]

Such a good boy. He's eating fine, and is incredibly active.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Romeo is gorgeous :nicefish:


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I got Romeo on Nov. 3, and I can already hand feed him. I don't know if he's trusting of anyone with food or if he just really likes me. I'm very surprised he is brave enough to swim up to my finger and pop the bubble on my finger nail (He loves bubbles, as stated above) XD. Romeo is such a Romeo


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

AetherTheBetta said:


> I got Romeo on Nov. 3, and I can already hand feed him. I don't know if he's trusting of anyone with food or if he just really likes me. I'm very surprised he is brave enough to swim up to my finger and pop the bubble on my finger nail (He loves bubbles, as stated above) XD. Romeo is such a Romeo


That's awesome, glad he's doing well for you


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Updates:

Romeo is doing good, though he has a little FINder bender involving the stick in his tank (sorry lol i had to). I removed the wood and his fin is already 100% healed. Also, he's having a little bit of a stability problem, but he can still swim to the bottom and all over. He's eating fine and still swims fine. I'm hopefully going to be adding more fake plants for maximum hiding


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I decided to give Romeo a small fast, just to make sure I'm not giving him too much food. Today when I went to feed him, he flared at me. So I think he didn't enjoy me skipping his meals XD


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

His fin is almost completely healed! He just has that tiny little rip to heal now!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

He's fixing up nicely. how's the tank redecorating going?


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Ratvan said:


> He's fixing up nicely. how's the tank redecorating going?


Pretty good. I need to get more plants, but I have to wait for my Christmas money lol XD


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I've had a gnat epidemic going on in my room from my plants, and I'm sure that Romeo has been eating them. He's having some swim bladder issues the moment, so I moved him to the 1(ish) gallon with saran wrap to keep the gnats out. He's going on a little diet now. He's still eating what I feed him, and before I moved him into my 1 gal, he was working on a bubble nest.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

One picture is his little bubbles, and the other is his 1 gal


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Strange I would have thought that gnats would make perfect food. Have you that many getting in the tank?


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh my gosh I hate gnats! I have issues with them and my orchids and fittonia, I'm pretty sure the cats catch most of them but one was pestering me the other day, I kinda hoped it would fall into the tank for Neo to eat lol. 

Hope things work out for Romeo <3


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

Me too. He's magnificent


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Ratvan said:


> Strange I would have thought that gnats would make perfect food. Have you that many getting in the tank?



There's so many lol. My peace lily was the main cause, but I repotted it. The gnats moved to one of my other plants. I think the gnats try to drink water but get stuck in the water. When I went to clean the 1 gal (It had some water in it) there were about 16ish dead in the water. They are so annoying


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Romeo nearly gave me a heart attack this morning... I was about to feed him when I saw something on his side, and I thought it was a growth or something stuck behind his little fins. There was something stuck. It was poop. He was very unhappy at me picking him up (My hands were clean) and he flared at me from my hand and I was like "Sorry buddy, my bad" XD


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I got two amazon gift cards for Christmas, so I went on Amazon and bought some more fake plants. I've been sick the past couple of days, and hopefully tomorrow I'll feel well enough to buy a sponge filter. Hope ya'll had happy holidays!!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

The new plants came in today, I washed them and put them in the tank. It looks so much greener and lively  
Romeo and I wish everyone here a happy new year!!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Here's the tank with all the new plants!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

It's 2019! 2018 was such an interesting year... especially moving from Mississippi to Colorado. I can't wait for this year because I really want to get more bettas. Hope everyone had a good year as well!!


----------

